# Can lily of the valley be trampled?



## xsopants (Apr 30, 2020)

Thinking about putting them at my front entrance but i don't want them getting destroyed by accident


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 30, 2020)

I've been running through them a lot, they haven't been destroyed yet


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 30, 2020)

Well can you pick them? I feel that if you can, you may be able to trample them.


----------



## xsopants (Apr 30, 2020)

skogkyst said:


> Well can you pick them? I feel that if you can, you may be able to trample them.



They cant be picked or even placed, only planted


----------



## Antonio (Apr 30, 2020)

xsopants said:


> They cant be picked or even placed, only planted


wdym by placed


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 30, 2020)

xsopants said:


> They cant be picked or even placed, only planted


Then my best guess is that they can't be trampled, though I admit I don't have experience with them in New Horizons.


----------



## Rosch (Apr 30, 2020)

Antonio said:


> wdym by placed



By "placed", I think it means displayed as a furniture.


----------



## axo (Apr 30, 2020)

xsopants said:


> They cant be picked or even placed, only planted


that's a shame, i loved to wear jacobs ladders in new leaf


----------



## Cheallaigh (Apr 30, 2020)

think of them as pretty good, realistic, plastic flowers someone keeps leaving around to reward you for not killing the rest of them... they can't be used in any recipes, dropped, placed, or harvested.


----------



## meo (Apr 30, 2020)

chees4mees said:


> that's a shame, i loved to wear jacobs ladders in new leaf


I loved using them as furniture pieces.   Sad times.


----------



## Faux (Apr 30, 2020)

Wow, you can only replant them?  Looks like I won't be wasting my time getting a 5 star rating, then, haha.
I'm just gonna make my town how I like instead.


----------



## petrichr (Apr 30, 2020)

I have a little fenced off area for them as they can only be dug up and I'm scared someone will steal them! Unlikely but also fencing them off makes them a nice display.


----------



## xsopants (Apr 30, 2020)

OctoberLithium said:


> I have a little fenced off area for them as they can only be dug up and I'm scared someone will steal them! Unlikely but also fencing them off makes them a nice display.


Only best friends can use axes or shovels on ur island. That being said I have to fence **** off so my boyfiend doesnt steal my **** when he visits lmaooo. he’s constantly griefing me lol


----------



## petrichr (Apr 30, 2020)

xsopants said:


> Only best friends can use axes or shovels on ur island. That being said I have to fence **** off so my boyfiend doesnt steal my **** when he visits lmaooo. he’s constantly griefing me lol


Haha it's the best friends I don't always trust! For example, one friend dug up all my patterned flowers and scrambled them


----------



## Cheallaigh (May 1, 2020)

they're the only flowers safe from my hubby and his habit of running everywhere at breakneck speed... he complains i have too many flowers(which is true), then says hybrid breeding is up to me since he doesn't have the time/energy to do it... and accidently rips all the petals off my flowers again... like i said at least these are safe.


----------



## Dormire (May 1, 2020)

They're hardy! They don't get destroyed!


----------

